# Forum More Stuff The Library  The index

## THE LIBRARIAN

*This is the Linked Index to the Renovate Forum Library*   *Public Safety Standards, Commonwealth of Australia*  *Appliance Manuals* *Blanco Cooker - Multi-fuel Freestanding Multifunction Cookers Brivis Heating Installers Manual* *Fuijitsu Air Conditioner Rheem Integrity HWS The Hirsh Manual* *B&D Instal Manuals - LINKS*  *NESS Pro-lnstaller/User Manuals* *Braemar TH3 TH4 TH5 THM5 THM6 Installation Manual * *.* *  Braemar-y-series-integrated-cooling-install-owners-manual-april-2011  Braemar 629810c-zone-kit-heater-instructions-111208 
Asbestos - General*     * 1.  General Information on Asbestos   Asbestos Regulations by State 1.  Victoria 2.  New South Wales 3.  Queensland 4.  South Australia 5.  Western Australia 6.  ACT 7. Tasmania  *   *Working with and Removing Asbestos* *1. Cleaning and Preparing Asbestos for Painting 2. Drilling Asbestos 3. Cutting Holes in Asbestos  4. Removing Asbestos  5. Testing for Asbestos 6. Asbestos Flooring Fact Sheet 7. Clear and Present Danger : Asbestos Exposed. *  *
Bracing* *1. Pryda Bracing Guide 2. Plywood Wall Bracing Manual**........New  * *3. * *Pryda Timber Connectors Catalogue* * Bricklaying*  * 1. How to Build a Besser Block Pool* * * *Building Standards*   *1. Standards and Tolerances* *2. Condensation in Buildings*   *BUSHFIRE AREA FILES** 1. Assessing Bushfire Attack Level (BAL) 2. Bushfire Flame Zone Sheet Metal Roofs 3. Building with Tile Roofs in Bushfire Areas* *4. Building with Timber in Bushfire Areas*  *Concreting* *1. Concrete Basics* * .   * * .** 2. DIY Handy Hints* * .* *3. Assessing Concrete Volumes*  * 4. Concrete Handbook** 5. Concrete Volume Calculator* * 6. Residential Driveways & Paths*  *SHEDS* *1. CSB Generic Garage Assembly*  * *    *Plumbing* *1. Professional Plumbing skills with Copper* *2. Philmac SecuraGold Brochure*  *3. Wet Area Construction*     *Decking* *1. Deck Span Tables - Treated Pine* *2. Bearers for Domestic Balconies and Decks*  * 3. Joists for Domestic Balconies and Decks 4. A  Span table Using Commonly Available Stock*  *5. Light Steel Beam Fixing Guide - Residential*  *6. Timber in the Landscape  * *.*   *Electrical* *1.* *Simplified Cable Ratings*  *Flooring* *1. The Flooring Manual* *
Heating & Cooling 1. The Trombe Wall* *  *    *Insulation* *1. Insulation - How it works - what you need* *2. The ICANZ Insulation Manual*  *Lighting* *1. Light vs Loot* *2. Lumens/Watt  Comparison*    *Metal Information* *1. Design Capacity Tables for Structural Steel Hollow Sections* *2. Steel In Housing including Structural Steel Span Tables* *3.** Duragal Domestic Construction Manual.*** *  *    *Plastering* *1. How to Plaster* *2. Plastering Videos (From Hawthorn Plastering Repairs)*   *Renovation Manuals* *1. The Home Technical Manual* *2. The Renovators' Guide*  *Retaining Walls* *1. Timber Retaining Walls*   *Roofing*  *1. Stramit Roofing Quantity Estimate Guide* * .* *2. Gable Roof Structure*  * .* *3. Roof & Wall Flashing*  *
Span Tables* *1. Plywood Box Beam Span Tables 2. Framing Tables - Roof 3. Framing Tables - Wall 4. DRP floor Span Tables 5. TDA Pine Span Tables 6. Span Tables - Floor 7. Span Tables - Lower 8. Construction Manual - Class 2 & 3 Residences 9. Light Steel Beam Fixing Guide - Residential* * 10. Technical Data Pergolas & Carports* * 
TEST AREA  1. Test One*

----------

